# Guthrie Govan and the Aristocrats in Toronto!



## Congee99 (Apr 22, 2006)

Oct 6 and Oct 7!
This is going to be amazing!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd never heard of him before, but the cover story in GP made me curious. He seems like a thoughtful and fun musician. The few youtube videos I've seen of his did nothing to change that perception. Should be a fun show.


----------



## wintle (Mar 25, 2008)

I have tix for the Cosmo show. Taking the kids so Opera House is out. Should be a good show.

Cheers


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

He has been a part of the Total Guitar and Guitar Techniques crew for years


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Yeah I never heard of him before either but a co-worker linked me to a youtube video of him - amazing player!


----------



## Congee99 (Apr 22, 2006)

Yes, I heard there were two shows too. I can't wait. Geeking out on Guthrie and Jeff Beck in October!

BTW, I picked up the Aristocrats CD at Cosmo, and it's amazing! It's nice to hear 'interplay' between musicians. The playing is stellar.


----------

